# Advert - Is it my stolen bike?



## AndyCh (11 Jun 2012)

I have seen a bike advertised that may be my stolen bike, and I wondered if anyone had any suggestions as to how I could find out if it is? 
It could be a perfectly legit sale of the same type of bike, but it is a relativley unusual bike, so ideally I would follow it up. I don't necessarily want to get involved in a situation where I go and look at it, tell the guy it is my bike then all hell breaks loose, but I also don't want somone to get away with shifting it on it it is my bike.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pauluk (11 Jun 2012)

Do you have the serial number of your stolen bike?


----------



## AndyCh (11 Jun 2012)

Yes, somewhere.


----------



## AndyCh (11 Jun 2012)

Yes, just checked, I've got the frame number


----------



## oldfatfool (11 Jun 2012)

Have you reported the theft to the police? If you have and you know your bikes serial number you could always ask them to check it out. Or bob round and ask for a test ride, confirm it is your bike and then get the police to make a visit. Does rather depend on you having reported it and having proof that the bike is/was yours.


----------



## Pauluk (11 Jun 2012)

If you can prove that its your's then go and have a look, get the serial number off it. You can then tell the seller if he looks reasonable, but don't buy it. If he doesn't look reasonable or won't accept your proof just leave and ring 999 and wait for the police to arrive.


----------



## AndyCh (11 Jun 2012)

Yes, it was reported a while ago. I've kept my eyes open in the usual places for a similar bike, and have now seen one. I can't see the old bill going round for a look on the off chance that it is my bike - they didn't even bother looking at the CCTV of the guy riding off on my bike when it was stolen FFS!


----------



## Pauluk (11 Jun 2012)

But if you've located it for them and can demonstrate this by telling them you've been and seen it I think they will respond.


----------



## AndyCh (11 Jun 2012)

Yep, if I go and see it and then tell them it is mine, I'd be mightily disappointed if they didn't respond. I thought you were suggesting that they go and have a look before I'd confirmed it.


----------



## oldfatfool (11 Jun 2012)

AndyCh said:


> Yep, if I go and see it and then tell them it is mine, I'd be mightily disappointed if they didn't respond. I thought you were suggesting that they go and have a look before I'd confirmed it.


If you have a friendly neighbourhood copper or pcso then they might be willing to go round with you, if you have already reported it as stolen I am sure they have some sort of duty to follow up a positive lead.


----------



## Recycler (11 Jun 2012)

Pauluk said:


> But if you've located it for them and can demonstrate this by telling them you've been and seen it I think they will respond.


 
If they don't respond to that, go to the guys house, call them on your mobile telling them that you are going to recover the bike and you have a gun with you. I guarantee that they'll turn up.


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2012)

Recycler said:


> If they don't respond to that, go to the guys house, call them on your mobile telling them that you are going to recover the bike and you have a gun with you. I guarantee that they'll turn up.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2012)

Why not try to arrange to be met by the police after your test ride. Better still would be to be returned to the seller by the police. This assumes that the bike does turn out to be yours.

Wouldn't any buyer want to check the goods before purchase, checking for cracks, dents, anything loose. Should give you a chance to check the number.

Going on what Recycler said, you may not be the only one with a gun. Once went to view a trike, Classic 33, in South Yorkshire. Whilst checking the frame the alarm in my rucksack sounded. It had picked up the signal from the tracking chip on/in the frame. It was mine & he asked his son to get the shotgun to "persuade me" to leave the area before the police arrived.


----------



## Recycler (11 Jun 2012)

classic33 said:


> . Once went to view a trike, Classic 33, in South Yorkshire. Whilst checking the frame the alarm in my rucksack sounded. It had picked up the signal from the tracking chip on/in the frame. It was mine & he asked his son to get the shotgun to "persuade me" to leave the area before the police arrived.


 
Don't leave it in mid air ....what happened next???


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2012)

Recycler said:


> Don't leave it in mid air ....what happened next???


 
I left the area!!
You don't think I'd hang around do you. I was on two wheels, he had a 4X4 to follow in if he wanted to.


----------



## MrJamie (11 Jun 2012)

Dont know if this is any use, for some reason i bookmarked it a while back http://ebay-bicycle-recovery.webs.com/


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Dont know if this is any use, for some reason i bookmarked it a while back http://ebay-bicycle-recovery.webs.com/


 
Wasn't there a serving police officer caught selling stolen bikes on ebay a few years ago.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Jun 2012)

DO NOT ring 999. 999 is for emergencies only. This is not an emergency.

Go and see it and confirm that it is yours, act as if you have never seen it before. Tell them you will have a think and then ring the police on their local number. Have something with you that identifies your bike so you can prove to the police it is yours.

Do this ASAP or you bike will be sold to someone else.

Steve


----------



## Pauluk (11 Jun 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> DO NOT ring 999. 999 is for emergencies only. This is not an emergency.


 
So if you witness a burglary don't ring 999. If you have a way of catching thieves red handed, this is not an emergency.

I don't believe in wasting 999 calls on stupid things but I would ring 999 over this one. Sorry and all that.


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2012)

Pauluk said:


> So if you witness a burglary don't ring 999. If you have a way of catching thieves red handed, this is not an emergency.
> 
> I don't believe in wasting 999 calls on stupid things but I would ring 999 over this one. Sorry and all that.


Comparing a burglary to someone selling stollen goods? not quite on the same level is it...


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jun 2012)

Is this just another thread bitching about halfords?
They're not as bad as that surely?


----------



## Pauluk (11 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Comparing a burglary to someone selling stollen goods? not quite on the same level is it...


 
I think that's a matter of opinion, in my opinion its as bad. How do you think police catch the burglars and as for the people selling the ill gotten gains the're as bad as the burglars in the first place. Get the police onto them before they can move the evidence. Dial 999


----------



## Red Light (11 Jun 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> Go and see it and confirm that it is yours, act as if you have never seen it before. Tell them you will have a think and then ring the police on their local number. Have something with you that identifies your bike so you can prove to the police it is yours.
> 
> Do this ASAP or you bike will be sold to someone else.
> 
> Steve


 
Rather than tell them you'll think about it tell them you want to buy it, agree the price and then tell them you'll need to go and get the cash to pay for it. That makes it much less likely that they'll sell the bike and means they will be expecting you to return to pay for it. So when you do turn up with the police they are there ready and waiting.


----------



## Recycler (11 Jun 2012)

Another approach to try.

Go and see it. If it is yours, tell them you want it but you would just like to go for a little ride up and down the road.
Then ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Pauluk (11 Jun 2012)

Recycler said:


> Go and see it. If it is yours, tell them you want it but you would just like to go for a little ride up and down the road.
> Then ride off into the sunset.


 
 Chuckling to myself


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Comparing a burglary to someone selling *stollen* goods? not quite on the same level is it...


 
In December last year I gave my wife a delicious seasonal cake, with dried fruits, marzipan, icing sugar....

She said "This is gorgeous, it must have cost a fortune".

"Didn't cost me a penny", I said. "It's Stollen".

Sorry.... You can get back to the theme of the thread now.


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> In December last year I gave my wife a delicious seasonal cake, with dried fruits, marzipan, icing sugar....
> 
> She said "This is gorgeous, it must have cost a fortune".
> 
> ...


----------



## Banjo (11 Jun 2012)

I would phone police on non emergency number or call in to police station and ask for advice. They may give you a mobile number to ring if it does turn out to be yours. Also by telling the police the serial number before you go look at it you can prove you didnt just write down what ever number happens to be on the frame.

Chances are its not yours anyway but its worth a look.I know I would.


----------



## CopperCyclist (11 Jun 2012)

Ok here we go:

1) If you have good grounds to believe its yours without going round, then tell the police and they SHOULD go round and check it for you, and they should do it fast too - burglary is a priority crime. It should be good grounds though I.e. 'it's a Trek the same model and colour' is a bit weak, but 'it's a Gary Fisher, there were only ever 200 sold' is good. Obvious identifying marks would be good too. Use the non emergency number 101 for this.

2) if you decide to check it out first, confirm via frame number it IS yours, and they give you a test ride, then by all means ride away on it. DON'T put yourself in danger though, I wouldn't recommend doing so if they have a facility nearby to chase you (car, bike etc.) If you do do this, pleasd do then call the police straight away to report what you've done - for all you know you could have 'nicked' the bike from an innocent third party who had bought if not knowing it was stolen. You will still be allowed to keep the bike once you have proved its yours, which is easily done by the frame number. 

3) If you chose to check if out, confirm it yours and not take it, do call us straight away, and do use 999. It's a crime still in progress (handling), with a danger to property (the bike) that can be prevented, with the offenders on scene.

Lastly, I find it hard to believe officers weren't bothered to view CCTV footage of the offender riding away. I'd suggest making a complaint ic this really was the case. If they viewed it but didn't take it as if was of no evidential value that's different.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (11 Jun 2012)

Call 101, the new none emergency number. 999 is not just for the Police and argue all you like but finding a stolen bike is not an emergency, important...oh yes as this may be the guy that has been nicking a shoot load of stuff but still not an emergency.


----------



## Pauluk (11 Jun 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> 3) If you chose to check if out, confirm it yours and not take it, do call us straight away, and do use 999. It's a crime still in progress (handling), with a danger to property (the bike) that can be prevented, with the offenders on scene.


 
Sounds like a sensible approach.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (11 Jun 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Ok here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) If you chose to check if out, confirm it yours and not take it, do call us straight away, and do use 999. It's a crime still in progress (handling), with a danger to property (the bike) that can be prevented, with the offenders on scene.



I bow to your superior knowledge!


----------



## Pauluk (11 Jun 2012)

NothatJasonKenny said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge!


I suppose the problem people have is that they always hear about over worked emergency services and people calling 999 for the most ridiculous things, but IMO burglary and handling stolen goods is a serious crime for us all.

Where do you draw the line. Are we going to wait until we see someone with a gun or a knife. I believe its a slippery slope when people are concerned about using 999 over a crime especially when you can help them catch the criminals in the act.

I kid you not, I saw something once that looked a bit odd, I couldn't put my finger on it exactly but I took the car number plate and called 999. It transpired that the persons involved had abducted a young girl in a stolen vehicle, but because I had bothered not to hesitate they were caught about 20 minutes later driving out of the town where I lived.


----------



## DCLane (12 Jun 2012)

OK - what's the result of this?

Have you (hopefully) got your bike back?


----------



## gb155 (12 Jun 2012)

DCLane said:


> OK - what's the result of this?
> 
> Have you (hopefully) got your bike back?


Hope so


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jun 2012)

I got a fridge magnet from my local police that said something like:

"My house is being burgled - Call 999

My house has been burgled - Call 101"

So the gist is not the seriousness of the crime, but whether it is in progress. As CopperCyclist says above, this is a crime in progress, so 999 would be the go.

(oh, and 101 calls are a fixed price - 20p I think - from any phone)


----------



## AndyCh (12 Jun 2012)

Thanks for all the valuable input. I'm trying to contact the seller to go and view the bike, so will let you know how I get on. CopperCyclist, I'm surprised that riding off is ok to do, although I do like the idea of riding off into the sunset, but if it was me, I'd want something left as security before I let anyone go off for a test ride. It would leave a very smug feeling to simply leave the seller high and dry, but then so would watching the police turn up at the door of the seller. 
As I said, maybe it is all legit, but I have only ever seen one other bike like this on the road, so it is relatively rare...

Oh, and as for the CCTV footage, the police said because they couldn't see the crime being committed, and the thief had a hoodie on, it wasn't much use looking at the CCTV. I told them over the phone that I saw the thief walking in to the car park where my bike was, then 2 minutes later riding off on my bike. The camera didn't cover the place where the bike was parked, so I couldn't see him take the bike, but I would have thought that watching him ride off on my bike was pretty good evidence. To be fair, it would have been difficult to identify him with his hood up. I think it is a feature of police work in this country now that they won't/can't spend time on this sort of thing when the chance of conviction is low and the level of bureaucracy is high.


----------



## Cubist (12 Jun 2012)

Pauluk said:


> I think that's a matter of opinion, in my opinion its as bad. How do you think police catch the burglars and as for the people selling the ill gotten gains the're as bad as the burglars in the first place. Get the police onto them before they can move the evidence. Dial 999


I think Gaz meant that there is a world of difference between a burglary in progress and some scrote selling a nicked bike.


----------



## Flyingfox (12 Jun 2012)

Pauluk said:


> So if you witness a burglary don't ring 999. If you have a way of catching thieves red handed, this is not an emergency.
> 
> I don't believe in wasting 999 calls on stupid things but I would ring 999 over this one. Sorry and all that.


 
IT'S NOT AN EMERGENCY - ring the non-emergency number of 101. By the way the same thing happened to me (and yes, it was a burglary, I called 101 and they came within an hour) and the police told me not to contact the seller, but by the time the police did the guy had sold my bike on. If it happened again I would arrange to see the bike and then tell the police what I am doing and perhaps they would like to accompany me to ensure I don't come to any harm!


----------



## gb155 (12 Jun 2012)

Flyingfox said:


> IT'S NOT AN EMERGENCY - ring the non-emergency number of 101. By the way the same thing happened to me (and yes, it was a burglary, I called 101 and they came within an hour) and the police told me not to contact the seller, but by the time the police did the guy had sold my bike on. If it happened again I would arrange to see the bike and then tell the police what I am doing and perhaps they would like to accompany me to ensure I don't come to any harm!



But the copper_cyclists on here doesn't agree with your first point and I'd guess he knows his apples ?


----------



## Boris Bajic (12 Jun 2012)

Adding a note of caution here, as a former resident of a rough inner city....

If the bicycle was taken from your property, be wary of showing your face as a prospective buyer.

Anyone who knew the bike was there and knew when they'd have access to it may have a very good idea what you look like.

If it wasn't, the above doesn't apply.

As a side note, it's amusing to see such an array of slightly conflicting advice on this thread.


----------



## AndyCh (12 Jun 2012)

The bike wasn't taken from my home, so I doubt they would know what I look like. I would also doubt it is the original thief who is selling the bike on now. Maybe I should be extra careful though, so my list of things to take along with me is now:

- My frame number
- Phone ready to dial 101 or 999
- Route map for most effective getaway
- Fake beard
- and if all else fails, AK47 for awkward confrontation resolution


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2012)

and take the biggest meanest ugliest son of a bitch you know


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Jun 2012)

AndyCh said:


> The bike wasn't taken from my home, so I doubt they would know what I look like. I would also doubt it is the original thief who is selling the bike on now. Maybe I should be extra careful though, so my list of things to take along with me is now:
> 
> - My frame number
> - Phone ready to dial 101 or 999
> ...


 
Add take someone else with you to that list, and as roadrash says the bigger the better dont even think about going alone.


----------



## Thomk (12 Jun 2012)

Where is Angelfishsolo when you need him?


----------



## Fnaar (12 Jun 2012)

Check it's yours, tell him so, wait for him to say "on yer bike mate " and, well, there you go!

-----------------------------------
Sent mobile phone stylee


----------



## Thomk (12 Jun 2012)

It won't be the first time someone has "stolen" their bike back:
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/05/13/mans-sees-stolen-bicycle-on-craigslist-promptly-steals-it-back/


----------



## Dragonwight (12 Jun 2012)

Id report it to the police and let them deal with it as an independent third party. Then there can be no allegations of you acquired the frame number and other particulars on your visit and then claimed ownership after. Besides the frame number do you have any other proof of ownership, receipts for parts, photos etc if you do i would dig them out.


----------



## the snail (12 Jun 2012)

Flyingfox said:


> .... I called 101 and they came within an hour) and the police told me not to contact the seller, but by the time the police did the guy had sold my bike on...


 
so that worked really well then


----------



## Dragonwight (13 Jun 2012)

And the guy who sold it doesnt know who he sold it too?


----------



## Flyingfox (13 Jun 2012)

Dragonwight said:


> And the guy who sold it doesnt know who he sold it too?


 
I don't think you ask for a name and address when selling a stolen bike!


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2012)

Hello I am calling from your local Police station, is that bike still for sale, erm no sorry


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jun 2012)

I was a Thames Valley Police office for 6 years and this is not a scenario when you would use 999. I think saying that "A crime is in progress" is stretching a point. You may visit the guy to see if it is your bike and when you call he is sitting down to his tea to watch the footy. Not really a crime in progress. You need to use some common sense. A guy with a stripey jumper and mask climbing out of the window with a swag bag is a crime in progress.

Call the local police number and see what happens.


----------



## Boris Bajic (13 Jun 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> I was a Thames Valley Police office for 6 years and this is not a scenario when you would use 999. I think saying that "A crime is in progress" is stretching a point. You may visit the guy to see if it is your bike and when you call he is sitting down to his tea to watch the footy. Not really a crime in progress. You need to use some common sense. *A guy with a stripey jumper and mask climbing out of the window with a swag bag* is a crime in progress.
> 
> Call the local police number and see what happens.


 
I've never understood why burglars dress like that. Surely it draws attention to the fact that they may be involved in some criminal enterprise.

Also, that thing of creeping around suspiciously on tip toes and writing SWAG on the bag.

Wouldn't it be less conspicuous if they wrote "Honest Endeavour" on the bag and did without the mask and the stripey jumper?

Burglars are so stupid! No wonder our jails are full.


----------



## Alun (13 Jun 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I've never understood why burglars dress like that. Surely it draws attention to the fact that they may be involved in some criminal enterprise.
> 
> Also, that thing of creeping around suspiciously on tip toes and writing SWAG on the bag.
> 
> ...


Do you write the "Top Tips" for Viz magazine?


----------



## Alun (13 Jun 2012)

OP you might find that the bike has been "ringed" and is partly your bike and partly someone elses.
Not sure how this would affect proceedings, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Boris Bajic (13 Jun 2012)

Alun said:


> Do you write the "Top Tips" for Viz magazine?


 
Absolutely not. Dreadful magazine!

I subscribed to Viz in the 80s when my inamorata was studying in the North East, hoping its pages would bring me closer to the culture of that region.

It was not so. The publishers seemed intent on getting a cheap laugh out of crude stereotype and little else.

No recommendations of quality restaurants, no articles about thriving galleries or gems of regional theatre. 

A foul-mouthed TV critic (himself apparently a presenter) and a football writer who appeared to me a merman.

Frankly, I came to the conclusion that it was little more than a comic.

Little wonder that our jails are so full!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Jun 2012)

A friend of mine recently had his bike stolen from the back of his house, all caught on camera but the thief had a hood+cap on so it wasn't possible to identify him.

Anyway, weeks go by and my mate buys a new bike. Shortly thereafter, he got a call from his LBS where a guy had brought in an identical bike for a repair and thought it was the stolen bike. He went to check and sure enough it was his bike. Bike shop called the guy to say the bike would be ready for collection the next afternoon and my mate contacted the police who agreed to meet him and wait in the back shop ahead of the pick-up.

Thief arrived and was immediately arrested. Since he couldn't be identified as the original thief, he's only being done for reset but it's still some satisfaction.


----------



## Linford (13 Jun 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> I was a Thames Valley Police office for 6 years and this is not a scenario when you would use 999. I think saying that "A crime is in progress" is stretching a point. You may visit the guy to see if it is your bike and when you call he is sitting down to his tea to watch the footy. Not really a crime in progress. You need to use some common sense. A guy with a stripey jumper and mask climbing out of the window with a swag bag is a crime in progress.
> 
> Call the local police number and see what happens.


 
They came around about 12 hours after I reported mine stolen. I saw the chav who nicked it (being the only person who could actually put it on my property apart from me and a known bike thief) I rang the police, they weren't interested.

However, I live near a no entry which is constantly abused by taxi and other drivers. I filmed a couple of hours of it to show my local councillor, she showed it to the local police and they threatened to come and confiscate the cam as I was filming people breaking the law in the road outside my house.

I don't have the greatest respect now for the judgment of the police around my way....


----------



## chay (13 Jun 2012)

Sorry to butt in, but it was never proved it was a stolen bike as the OP was to afraid to go and see it. For all anyone knows, the seller could be a totally innocent person.


----------



## gavintc (13 Jun 2012)

I cannot believe that this thread is still going on. We were informed about the stolen bike on Mon. If the OP wants his bike back, he had better move soon as it will be sold on.


----------



## Dragonwight (13 Jun 2012)

Flyingfox said:


> I don't think you ask for a name and address when selling a stolen bike!


 
Sorry I must have misread your post i hadnt realised you had ascertained it was your bike.


----------



## Recycler (13 Jun 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Absolutely not. Dreadful magazine!
> 
> I subscribed to Viz in the 80s when my inamorata was studying in the North East, hoping its pages would bring me closer to the culture of that region.
> 
> ...


 
Honestly Boris, you do talk rubbish sometimes. I'll have you know that Viz is a quality publication which is essential reading for anyone who has an enquiring mind and appreciates its insight and well researched reporting.

You're also wrong about burglars. Any self respecting burglar will only go out properly dressed in the standard house robbing gear. You wouldn't expect to see a copper wearing a tutu, or a cyclist to wear anything other than lycra, so why on earth you think that a burglar would want to wear anything other than a stripey jumper, mask and swag bag is beyond me.

You know nuffink.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jun 2012)

So did anyone ever have enough bottle to knock on the door or has this all been a waste of time? 

Steve


----------



## Psyclist (16 Jun 2012)

I have all faith in the police and will always go by what they advise me to do. But I tried to recover a persons stolen bike from eBay which I had been on the look out for, for nearly 12 months. When I found the bike on eBay, the auctioned had ended. It had been 'ringed' (parts changed from another model which was the present model) it had a distinctive mark on it, which I (and the victim) recognised.
I emailed the Welsh police (as I can't get hold of them on '101') informing them of the eBay item # and also advised the victim to telephone them. The victim told me that the police could do nothing because the auction had ended, and thus the thief has sold on stolen property.
This was no cheap bike either. It was a £1500 freeride bike.
Pretty miffed at the whole thing. I mean, the police could find the 'sellers' home address via I.P. let alone the buyers address and recover it. But for some reason they didn't.

Not to lose peoples faith in the police though, I have seen my local police recover my friends bike, and have heard of other bike theft victims recovering theirs too, but the moral is, it's not always the case that you will get your bike back.


----------



## Peteaud (16 Jun 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> So did anyone ever have enough bottle to knock on the door or has this all been a waste of time?
> 
> Steve


 
I am still waiting for the outcome as well............


----------



## ohnovino (17 Jun 2012)

The OP hasn't been active here since Tuesday. I hope he didn't try to recover the bike on his own. Should we send a search party?


----------



## gb155 (6 Jul 2012)

ohnovino said:


> The OP hasn't been active here since Tuesday. I hope he didn't try to recover the bike on his own. Should we send a search party?


Bump a but worrying this


----------



## Powely (6 Jul 2012)

Recycler said:


> Another approach to try.
> 
> Go and see it. If it is yours, tell them you want it but you would just like to go for a little ride up and down the road.
> Then ride off into the sunset.


 
I'd do exactly that... Just take it back!


----------



## david k (7 Jul 2012)

has the op been stolen?


----------



## benb (9 Jul 2012)

chay said:


> Sorry to butt in, but it was never proved it was a stolen bike as the OP was to afraid to go and see it. For all anyone knows, the seller could be a totally innocent person.



Selling on stolen goods is still a crime, even if it wasn't you who stole it in the first place (and even if you were unaware that the goods were stolen as far as I know)


----------



## benb (9 Jul 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Ok here we go:
> 1) If you have good grounds to believe its yours without going round, then tell the police and they SHOULD go round and check it for you, and they should do it fast too - burglary is a priority crime. It should be good grounds though I.e. 'it's a Trek the same model and colour' is a bit weak, but 'it's a Gary Fisher, there were only ever 200 sold' is good. Obvious identifying marks would be good too. Use the non emergency number 101 for this.
> 2) if you decide to check it out first, confirm via frame number it IS yours, and they give you a test ride, then by all means ride away on it. DON'T put yourself in danger though, I wouldn't recommend doing so if they have a facility nearby to chase you (car, bike etc.) If you do do this, pleasd do then call the police straight away to report what you've done - for all you know you could have 'nicked' the bike from an innocent third party who had bought if not knowing it was stolen. You will still be allowed to keep the bike once you have proved its yours, which is easily done by the frame number.
> 3) If you chose to check if out, confirm it yours and not take it, do call us straight away, and do use 999. It's a crime still in progress (handling), with a danger to property (the bike) that can be prevented, with the offenders on scene.
> Lastly, I find it hard to believe officers weren't bothered to view CCTV footage of the offender riding away. I'd suggest making a complaint ic this really was the case. If they viewed it but didn't take it as if was of no evidential value that's different.


As usual, excellent advice from CopperCyclist.


----------



## Cubist (9 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> Selling on stolen goods is still a crime, even if it wasn't you who stole it in the first place (and even if you were unaware that the goods were stolen as far as I know)


If you purchase stolen goods "innocently" you don't commit a crime, as the definition includes the word "knowing or believing it to be stolen". (This however gets more complicated as it's not enough just to "turn a blind eye." The various defences then hinge on "reason". )

If you know something to be stolen, no matter how you came by it, you would commit an offence of "handling" were you to sell it on. 

What you are also alluding to is the principle of ownership, whereby the true owner of property never loses ownership. Therefore an innocent purchaser must give the property back to the rightful owner.


----------



## benb (9 Jul 2012)

^ Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Aug 2012)

Was there an outcome to this? jefmcg wants to know but is having trouble posting on this thread for some reason?


----------

